# More blues or whites on LEDs for growth??



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

This question has been nagging me for the past little while now:

More blues, or more whites??

I can never find the answer to this question anywhere, or maybe I'm not completely understanding the technical stuff, so does anyone know which one I should ramp up more to get more growth?

Thanks!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a matter of personal preference in terms of the amount of blue or white light. More blues will make your corals' colour more vibrant, but if you're looking for more growth, ramp up the whites.


----------

